# Thanks to Pete "The Sprinkler Guy"



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I needed a backflow prevention assembly on the sprinkler system at my rental house. While I could have done it myself, I didn't want to fool with it. I called several companies for estimates and Pete of "The Sprinkler Guy, LLC" came out and took a look. He was $100 lower than the big companies, very pleasant to speak with, and had the job done the next working day. All I had to do was write a reasonable check, he texted to let me know it was done, and a week later a copy of the ECUA paperwork showed up in my mailbox. Great service!

I found Pete thanks to someone on here mentioning him (thank you!). I would not hesitate to recommend him.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You got his number I along with a bunch of others on here lost our sprinkler man Mead Nobles to Texas.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. It is (850) 525-9723


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> lost our sprinkler man Mead Nobles to Texas.


Yep, I miss Mead, and we do not have a sprinkler guy on here at the time.


----------

